# Who wants G-mail?



## voided user1 (Aug 23, 2004)

I have an invitation open to G-mail (Google's free 1000 MB accounts). The accounts aren't open to the public yet. Send me a note at >>[email protected]<< (Leave out the last part!) if you want it. First come, first served.


----------



## voided user1 (Aug 23, 2004)

My e-mail is the word "nebraska" backwards @gmail.com to clarify for those of you from Yorba Linda.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Aug 23, 2004)

I sent you an e-mail, Jon.


----------



## voided user1 (Aug 24, 2004)

The next time I get some invitations I'll use the emails sent in response to this post. Chris, you're at the top of the list. Anybody else interested send me a note. I get 6 at a time, periodically. First come, first served.

Jon


----------

